# Shipping goods to Montreal whilst on IEC Visa



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey guys

I'm over in Montreal, Quebec on an IEC visa. Initial entry was May 2012, went back to UK and came back end Sept 2012.

I would like to get some clothes and ski gear shipped over, so probably 1-2 boxes, max 20-25kg. It's all my own personal stuff and all used/second hand. Question is, is this going to cause issues at customs and will I be charged import duties? If so how will this be calculated?

I did a bit of research before and found a company to ship from London to Montreal for about £200 for 25kg a box, but will need to look it up again. That's actually cheaper than buying the stuff out here so makes sense to me...

If anyone has any recommendations on shipping companies then please let me know.

thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like Seven Seas is quite cheap, £130 for one 30kg box, £200 for box+snowboard. Takes about 6 weeks to arrive though, but not a problem.

Anyone know if I will have any issue at customs and will have to pay any import charges?

thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Does anyone know the situation with customs? Will I be charged for shipping across my second hand goods? If so, how much is it likely to be - is it based on estimate of cost of your used good?

If i'm going to get it sent then I want to do it this week.

Thanks


----------

